# New to site....just adopted 2 doxies



## ABC_DogTrainer

Hey everyone! I just joined the site and I thought what better way to make an introduction than to explain how we adopted 2 dachshunds since January. 

We adopted Frank in January when he was about 5 months old. He is the short haired lil fellow in my avatar. Someone had left him and 17 other small breed puppies in a crate at the end of a legit breeder's driveway. They think it was someone with an illegal kennel which there are TONS around here (Lancaster county, pa) with all the amish. 

We then went back to the humane league in May to show off how well Frank was doing. Well we walked out with 2 dogs haha. We adopted Freddi, obviously the long hair lil guy in the pic. He was about a year old. So both of them are very close in age. Freddi was rescued from an amish run puppy mill here when he was a newborn. His mother was one of what they call the "brood bitches" a dog that is forced to have multiple liters one after another. His mother was also adopted from the humane league. 

Both of them are doing great....they love nothing less than to run up and down our hallways chasing eachother. And of course who can forget how much fun wrestling is with your brother


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Welcome to DF!  Freddi and Frank are quite the cute pair and how lucky to of been rescued by you. Have fun posting.


----------



## Patt

WooHoo.....Thank you for adopting Freddi & Frank, they are a cute pair. 
Adopting rescues is really the only way to go. 

Welcome to the Dog Forums, I look forward to hearing more about your boys. 

p.s. Is that miller that has 400+ dogs still in business in Lancaster? I'm hoping by now he has been shut down permanently.


----------



## ABC_DogTrainer

Patt said:


> WooHoo.....Thank you for adopting Freddi & Frank, they are a cute pair.
> Adopting rescues is really the only way to go.
> 
> Welcome to the Dog Forums, I look forward to hearing more about your boys.
> 
> p.s. Is that miller that has 400+ dogs still in business in Lancaster? I'm hoping by now he has been shut down permanently.


To be honest with you I'm not sure about this Miller guy. I'm sure I've heard about it but its just not ringing a bell. There is just always a new sad story around here when it comes to puppy mills. We just had an amish guy kill over 100 dogs here because he thought he was going to get caught for having an illegal kennel. Needless to say he got caught anyway, thank god. Another guy in the area just had his kennel raided about a month ago and they were able to rescue over 20 dogs. 

It does seem to be turning around somewhat here. People are sick and tired of it and there is a very strong anti-puppy mill movement here. Not to mention Gov. Rendell has made strides in making stricter kennel laws.


----------



## Patt

ABC_DogTrainer said:


> It does seem to be turning around somewhat here. People are sick and tired of it and there is a very strong anti-puppy mill movement here. Not to mention Gov. Rendell has made strides in making stricter kennel laws.


That is good news, thanks for the update.


----------



## mle

Both dogs are adorable  My family is especially fond of doxies now, thanks to my sister's little guy.

I grew up in Lancaster, and my family still lives there. It's appalling the number of puppy mills there are. One of our rescues was from the Humane League, but was originally a puppy mill dog, and not even a purebred. It always killed me to think that someone actually purchased her and put money into those people's hands - only to turn around and dump her off at the shelter two years later 

Personally, I always wondered about Forest Ridge Kennels in Paradise. I've never been, but their website says it all. Has anyone heard how this place has been able to stay in business?


----------



## Patt

mle said:


> Both dogs are adorable  My family is especially fond of doxies now, thanks to my sister's little guy.
> 
> Personally, I always wondered about Forest Ridge Kennels in Paradise. I've never been, but their website says it all. Has anyone heard how this place has been able to stay in business?


One of my Doxies Fritz came from a puppy mill in AR. Spent 4 years in a cage, he has a few quirks but otherwise is doing okay and very loving. One of my "angel" Doxies was a brood bitch for a puppy mill. She had about 10 notches in her ears, one for every litter she had. 

As for Forest Ridge kennels, they are disgusting. Look at how many breeds are available http://www.abti.net/FRK/Breeds.asp ((faint)) Of course look at the bottom of the page NO PIT BULLS. 

I would assume they stay in business by paying off the inspector. He probably calls and tells them when he will be paying a visit and this gives them enough time to clean the property up. So sad.


----------



## shell07

Welcome to the DF family!

You are going to love it here! Freddi and Frank are handsome boys! They are sure lucky to have you

I don't think anyone can say "Puppy Mill" without getting a sick feeling in their stomach..wish it was just that easy to shut them all down..but people are becoming more aware of them, so I hope and pray it is just a matter of time...

Love the pics! Very sweet


----------



## mle

Patt said:


> As for Forest Ridge kennels, they are disgusting. Look at how many breeds are available http://www.abti.net/FRK/Breeds.asp ((faint)) Of course look at the bottom of the page NO PIT BULLS.
> 
> I would assume they stay in business by paying off the inspector. He probably calls and tells them when he will be paying a visit and this gives them enough time to clean the property up. So sad.


I'm sure you're right about the inspector, they can't still be in business legitimately, that's for sure.


----------



## ABC_DogTrainer

mle said:


> Both dogs are adorable  My family is especially fond of doxies now, thanks to my sister's little guy.
> 
> I grew up in Lancaster, and my family still lives there. It's appalling the number of puppy mills there are. One of our rescues was from the Humane League, but was originally a puppy mill dog, and not even a purebred. It always killed me to think that someone actually purchased her and put money into those people's hands - only to turn around and dump her off at the shelter two years later
> 
> Personally, I always wondered about Forest Ridge Kennels in Paradise. I've never been, but their website says it all. Has anyone heard how this place has been able to stay in business?


I've actually never heard of Forest Ridge until now. And I grew up just down the street in Gap, but now living in the city. I actually might go check the place out, just kinda take a look around. Ask some questions, see what kind of responses I get. That's awesome that one of your rescues is from the Humane League. My wife and I volunteer there. We were there like 10-15 hours a week but our lives have been so busy lately its hard to find a few hours a week to go, but we try hard. 

September 20th is the annual Puppy Mill Awareness day here in Intercourse, PA. There are a lot of people that come from all over to help support the cause. So mle maybe if you already have family here, that would be a great time to come visit and bring your rescues! I personally haven't been to one because I've always had something else planned. But I'll be there for sure this year. 

check it out! 

http://www.awarenessday.org/


----------



## PinkNPretty22

so cute! and I agree with Shell07, Puppy mill just sends shivers down my spine. Love the photo!


----------



## holsbabe

mle said:


> Both dogs are adorable  My family is especially fond of doxies now, thanks to my sister's little guy.
> 
> I grew up in Lancaster, and my family still lives there. It's appalling the number of puppy mills there are. One of our rescues was from the Humane League, but was originally a puppy mill dog, and not even a purebred. It always killed me to think that someone actually purchased her and put money into those people's hands - only to turn around and dump her off at the shelter two years later
> 
> Personally, I always wondered about Forest Ridge Kennels in Paradise. I've never been, but their website says it all. Has anyone heard how this place has been able to stay in business?



What, exactly, does their website say? Aside from the fact that they are a family owned business, and have had a great local reputation?

They are able to stay in business because they are caring, and abide strictly by the law.

I've known the owners of Forest Ridge Kennel for over 10 years, and I know at least a dozen happy, satisfied customers.

One of my best friends worked there for a few years while in college as well, and she has testified many times to the fact that they are very caring, and take very good care of their animals.

It's a shame that people are so quick to jump on the puppy mill wagon, without getting their facts first.


----------



## Patt

Please note this is a very old thread. 

According to what I have just read.. They have 40 different breeds to choose from. *sigh* Breeders bring their dogs to them to sell. It appears Forest Ridge Kennels "Animal Specialty Services" is a puppy broker for the millers.


----------



## Bones

holsbabe said:


> What, exactly, does their website say? Aside from the fact that they are a family owned business, and have had a great local reputation?
> 
> They are able to stay in business because they are caring, and abide strictly by the law.
> 
> I've known the owners of Forest Ridge Kennel for over 10 years, and I know at least a dozen happy, satisfied customers.
> 
> One of my best friends worked there for a few years while in college as well, and she has testified many times to the fact that they are very caring, and take very good care of their animals.
> 
> It's a shame that people are so quick to jump on the puppy mill wagon, without getting their facts first.


If it looks like a duck, if it quacks like a duck...well you get my drift. In either case neco bump fail.


----------



## holsbabe

Patt said:


> Please note this is a very old forum.
> 
> According to what I have just read.. They have 40 different breeds to choose from. *sigh* Breeders bring their dogs to them to sell. It appears Forest Ridge Kennels "Animal Specialty Services" is a puppy broker for the millers.


Actually, they carry a variety of different breeds at any time, but NOT all at once. I assure you, if you go to the facility there are *not* 40 different breeds there all at one time. They are not a broker for "the millers" (whoever that is?). They have very close and long lasting relationships with small private breeders throughout the area whom are ALL veteranarian checked and recommended. As I see that you are from California, I assume you've never personally visited Forest Ridge? I have.



Bones said:


> If it looks like a duck, if it quacks like a duck...well you get my drift. In either case neco bump fail.


So, since you are from Alabama, and have never been to the facility, I assume you make rash decisions based on factless assumptions? Like you said, if it quacks like a duck...

I'd also like to add that inspectors visit the facility regularly, as PA has really cracked down on all of the Dog Laws....and they pass with flying colors. I'm really astounded that you folks are basing your opinions of a place you've never been to and know nothing about on such stupid reasons.


----------



## Patt

Millers are the people who run puppy mills. No obviously I have not visited. I'm just going by what it says on the site(s). So it's 40 different breeders selling their dogs through this "Animal Speciality Service" run by Forest Ridge Kennels. Call it what you like but doing this makes them a broker. Remember people tell you whatever they think you want to hear. Reputable breeders do not sell through brokers or pet shops, millers do. 

No point in going any further with this, you are not going to change my mind nor can I change yours. Have a nice evening.


----------



## holsbabe

They don't tell me what I want to hear, I know personally, first hand experience, and know many other people who do as well. I live in Lancaster, PA, 10 minutes from where Forest Ridge Kennel is located. I've been there a bunch of times. I could provide contact information and testimonials from first hand experiences of people dating back 15 years who have dealt with them repetitively - both customers and veteranarians. So I am basing my opinion on facts, and what I know to be true after seeing it with my own eyes. 

I'm just saying...don't voice such rash and terrible opinions about something you know nothing about. You are messing with someone's livelihood, and I doubt you would like if someone based opinions on you or yours without having first-hand facts.


----------



## Bones

holsbabe said:


> Actually, they carry a variety of different breeds at any time, but NOT all at once. I assure you, if you go to the facility there are *not* 40 different breeds there all at one time. They are not a broker for "the millers" (whoever that is?). They have very close and long lasting relationships with small private breeders throughout the area whom are ALL veteranarian checked and recommended. As I see that you are from California, I assume you've never personally visited Forest Ridge? I have.
> 
> 
> 
> So, since you are from Alabama, and have never been to the facility, I assume you make rash decisions based on factless assumptions? Like you said, if it quacks like a duck...
> 
> I'd also like to add that inspectors visit the facility regularly, as PA has really cracked down on all of the Dog Laws....and they pass with flying colors. I'm really astounded that you folks are basing your opinions of a place you've never been to and know nothing about on such stupid reasons.


Whats stupid reasons? How many dogs do they have? How many litters do they produce? Do they do OFA tests on their dogs? Do they do other health and genetic testing on their dogs? Are their dogs registered with any organization? If so are any of their dogs titled in either conformation or agility or etc? Since you are a bastion of facts do they do any of that? 

I've look at the website and from what I've seen- in my opinion they don't have any business breeding. A dog should be bred to better the breed, not make a buck.


----------



## Patt

holsbabe said:


> They don't tell me what I want to hear, *I know personally, first hand experience*, and know many other people who do as well. I live in Lancaster, PA, 10 minutes from where Forest Ridge Kennel is located. I've been there a bunch of times. I could provide contact information and testimonials from first hand experiences of people dating back 15 years who have dealt with them repetitively - both customers and veteranarians. So I am basing my opinion on facts, and what I know to be true after seeing it with my own eyes.
> 
> I'm just saying...don't voice such rash and terrible opinions about something you know nothing about. You are messing with someone's livelihood, and I doubt you would like if someone based opinions on you or yours without having first-hand facts.


Hmmm maybe you are the owner or a trusted employee. Just sayin' ......


----------



## RonE

So holsbabe . . .

You registered for this forum and dredged up a three-year-old thread that most people here have never read and nobody here has any recollection of, just so you could defend this kennel with so much passion? That seems odd, to say the least.

Yes, it's likely that few here have ever visited the kennel. A business uses its website to send its message and, apparently, there are folks who don't care for the message being sent.

For myself, I have not visited the kennel. Nor have I visited their website. I have no opinions about them one way or another.

But I am very suspicious of your motives for bringing this up after all these years.


----------



## holsbabe

I'm not the owner, and i'm not an employee. I'm a stay at home mom and as I said before, I know the people who own the place, a friend worked there, and i know several people who are repeat customers.

I don't know what types of tests they run, but I know from the people who have gone back several times over a span of more than 15 years that their puppies dont' have genetic or health problems.

I was simply asking you all to back up your assumptions with facts. I came across the debate because I'm 9 months pregnant, and sitting at home bored. It just bothered me that folks who were hundreds of miles away were bashing something they knew nothing about first hand. My mistake. Looking back over the posts, it's obvious that I'm a bit hormonal and ready to have this baby. My apologies for stirring things up. I think we can all strive to be better people, whether it be having a cooler head, or finding out facts before we point fingers.


----------



## Patt

I’m sure the people are very nice; after all they are in business. I’ve read glorious reviews and some not so glorius regarding FRK.. 

The website speaks for itself I don’t need to be there to see it. 
http://www.forestridgekennels.com/#!home-search FRK sells 501+ dogs a year. Annual sales $500,000 to 1 Million

The facts are right there; they buy puppies from BYB’s to sell to the public. They also take orders in case they don’t have the breed you want, which IMO is a red flag. Forest Ridge Kennel is just a nice name for a commercial *puppy broker*. In other words they do not breed dogs; they board dogs and sell puppies for BYB’s . I sincerely doubt any health tests are run beyond the normal check ups for pups. Reputable breeders do not sell their puppies to brokers or pet shops. 

BTW it looks like FRK is up for sale http://us.yakaz.com/posts/0160pl2il09qfv9q

I also found this…. “I have also noticed that Forest Ridge Kennels in Paradise was not inspected at all in 2006. This is one of the most notorious K-5's in Pennsylvania? Everybody in rescue knows about this place”. I know this is old, but it is what this person had to say about FRK. This statement located in the following article
http://www.awarenessday.org/bill_smith_letters.htm 
.


----------



## CarrieS

I have to say that myself and my family/friends have purchased 6 dogs from Forest Ridge Kennels in PA and they have been healthy/happy pets. I currently have a 13 yr old Weimaraner who is the love of my life. 

It is a wonderful place that I stop in to visit from time to time and it is always clean and the dogs are all healthy and well taken care of. 

Dont let your opinions be swayed unless you have personally visited and spoken with the owners of this facility. They really do care what happens to the pets they sell.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

It's not a matter of opinion. It is not OK to breed THAT MANY different breeds. It's a well kept mill. They probably churn a ridiculous profit. You couldn't pay me to get a dog from there.


----------



## Patt

CarrieS said:


> I have to say that myself and my family/friends have purchased 6 dogs from Forest Ridge Kennels in PA and they have been healthy/happy pets. I currently have a 13 yr old Weimaraner who is the love of my life.
> 
> It is a wonderful place that I stop in to visit from time to time and it is always clean and the dogs are all healthy and well taken care of.
> 
> Dont let your opinions be swayed unless you have personally visited and spoken with the owners of this facility. They really do care what happens to the pets they sell.


It's interesting how people like you just come here out of the blue (you have 1 (one) post) to say how wonderful this place is. It is a broker that takes in dogs from BYB's or millers to sell. They make big $$$ by doing this. I don't see what is so wonderful about that. BTW it's still up for sale, if it's such a great place why can't the sell it? i wish I could buy it, I would shut the place down.


----------



## tydaddy

holsbabe said:


> I'm not the owner, and i'm not an employee. I'm a stay at home mom and as I said before, I know the people who own the place, a friend worked there, and i know several people who are repeat customers.
> 
> I don't know what types of tests they run, but I know from the people who have gone back several times over a span of more than 15 years that their puppies dont' have genetic or health problems.
> 
> I was simply asking you all to back up your assumptions with facts. I came across the debate because I'm 9 months pregnant, and sitting at home bored. It just bothered me that folks who were hundreds of miles away were bashing something they knew nothing about first hand. My mistake. Looking back over the posts, it's obvious that I'm a bit hormonal and ready to have this baby. My apologies for stirring things up. I think we can all strive to be better people, whether it be having a cooler head, or finding out facts before we point fingers.


...and a HOT one at that!!!:rockon:

;-)


----------



## Syrtica

Patt said:


> It's interesting how people like you just come here out of the blue (you have 1 (one) post) to say how wonderful this place is. It is a broker that takes in dogs from BYB's or millers to sell. They make big $$$ by doing this. I don't see what is so wonderful about that. BTW it's still up for sale, if it's such a great place why can't the sell it? i wish I could buy it, I would shut the place down.


This debate is making me love all the regulars on this forum so much.
Sorry to the new posters who have done nothing but participate in this one thread, but stick around and get to know people and it'll be considered less likely that you're a sockpuppet.


----------



## holsbabe

Syrtica said:


> This debate is making me love all the regulars on this forum so much.
> Sorry to the new posters who have done nothing but participate in this one thread, but stick around and get to know people and it'll be considered less likely that you're a sockpuppet.


Well..ya got me, I'm still here. No sockpuppet! And BTW Patt, Forest Ridge is not for sale. The ad you are referring to is an ad to sell puppies, not the business.

Thanks Ty


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Still here.. months later.. 

Shame Forest Ridge isn't for sale. Save all the dogs and burn it to the ground.


----------



## holsbabe

Save the dogs? From what exactly? 

Heck, you know what, you're probably right. Me and the dozen people I know who have actually been there and (happily) got their dog from there, we don't know what we're talking about. Everyone with the firsthand experience is wrong, but ya know, I'm sure you and the other people here from 100's of miles away have some super 6th sense, or ESP or something. I didn't realize I was posting on a dog-psychic website. My bad. I'll stop arguing my point since I clearly don't know what i'm talking about.

This is by far the dumbest argument i've ever taken a part of. I cannot believe I've wasted my time and entertained criticism from people who donnnn't knowwww what they are talking abouuuuuuut.....Have a Merry Christmas!


----------

